# Hit and Run in Knightsbridge. Cyclist chases down motorist.



## TrafficDroid (19 May 2013)

If Fridays commute was anything to go by, this footage is says it all. The Driver in this particular suggests he normally drives like this. Close passes are lethal and unacceptable. In the footage the Driver can be seen speeding past me less than 1 metre and he then proceeds a further 25 meters or so and surely enough Hits the cyclist with his left wing mirror...


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2013)

Driving like this happens, even had an arse try to side swipe me with his Merc tonight on my way home from Wales in a CAR....


----------



## Boris Bajic (19 May 2013)

Is this one of these spoof comedy shows?

I am a regular cyclist (and driver) in that part of London - and have been so for over thirty years.

The driving was poor-to-middling, but by no means unusual.

The headcammer appeared (to my untrained eye) slightly madder than a box of slightly mad frogs.

He was passed quite closely, as were the other cyclists, but these things happen.

He then barged past on the inside of the 'victim', shouting about stopping the driver. It all got slightly weird.

I was unaware initially that the horn was on the headcammer's bicycle. Its use was bizarre, intimidatory and excessive.

The driver appeared to accept he'd driven badly, but this was not enough for our vigilante of truth and justice.

Bizarrely, having honked and yelled for some time, he steps beyond irony by telling the bemused driver to stop shouting.

I couldn't watch to the end, so I have no idea whether the 'victim' appeared.

This cyclo-vigilante doesn't represent me, doesn't dignify cycling and doesn't make the roads safer. I think he's very clever to do all that shouting and riding and honking and amateur policing... But if it's for anything more than entertainment, it has me baffled.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2013)

PS BB, the head camera person is at the other end of a box of frogs you can get....

I hate head cams..


----------



## potsy (19 May 2013)

I think the commuting forum is about to get more 'interesting'


----------



## fozy tornip (19 May 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> _ disdain, then more disdain..._ it has me baffled.


Suggest change name to Boris Baffled


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2013)

potsy said:


> I think the commuting forum is about to get more 'interesting'



Oh yehhhhh !


----------



## Glow worm (19 May 2013)

fozy tornip said:


> Suggest change name to Boris Baffled


 
I can think of a few other names


----------



## Mr McHenry (19 May 2013)

Who was driving like a lunatic? The head cam nerd (with SIX cameras)?.. Undertaking avnother rider at speed with only an 18 inch gap..blaring horns contra to the HC. Acting like he's some kind of self apointed traffic authority..

Im always puzzled at the motivation of anyone who videos their daily commute and the goes home and makes titled YouTube posts about it.. Get a f**king life!


----------



## jarlrmai (20 May 2013)

Right or wrong, It's what happens when there is minimal enforcement of the traffic laws when applied to cyclists, some people feel the need to do this. In my view head cams are a symptom of poor enforcement and of a poor attitude to cyclists on our roads.

Some people have never been knocked off or intimidated/threatened and then had no action taken when it was reported, due to no evidence etc or a battle of words or just plain that the police didn't give a shoot, some people have and don't want to be there again. Some people maybe have and don't care, that's fine.

Did you miss that the driver clipped with his wing mirror a cyclist up ahead of the cammer? The debate wasn't about the close pass it was about the contact made with the other cyclist.


----------



## sabian92 (20 May 2013)

I hate Droid.

He's one loud mouth comment away from a twat round the head and I can't say I would blame the guy who did it. He thinks he's a vigilante doing good when all he does is antagonise drivers and make an already poor image of cyclists worse by acting like an arse on a bike.


----------



## CopperCyclist (20 May 2013)

I think most people seem to have missed the fact that Traffic Droid has joined the forum and is actually the original poster for this post. 

I wonder if the comments would have been so directly rude if they had realised!

TD - welcome, and I did comment on your welcome post that commuting can get worse than YouTube comments sometimes!


----------



## I like Skol (20 May 2013)

6m 22s! I can't waste that much time on something of no relevance or importance......


----------



## Mr McHenry (20 May 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> I think most people seem to have missed the fact that Traffic Droid has joined the forum and is actually the original poster for this post.



I'm not one of them.



sabian92 said:


> I hate Droid.
> 
> He's one loud mouth comment away from a twat round the head and I can't say I would blame the guy who did it. He thinks he's a vigilante doing good when all he does is antagonise drivers and make an already poor image of cyclists worse by acting like an arse on a bike.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Beebo (20 May 2013)

Welcome to the forum TD, you will get a deserved rough time on here if you keep posting videos like that.

Bloody Hell, Matthew T suddenly seems sane!


----------



## Sittingduck (20 May 2013)

Hard to tell exactly how close the driver came to the other cyclist, from the footage. Although he seemed to accept he clipped the rider's hand so that's not a good sign!
Nevertheless, chasing down in a reckless and dangerous manner and undertaking two other cyclists at speed while blaring on a horn may well end up with one of the cyclists wondering WTF is going on and pulling over to the left. If that happens, it's not going to end well is is. Don't undertake other cyclists like that - ever!


----------



## PK99 (20 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> If Fridays commute was anything to go by, this footage is says it all. The Driver in this particular suggests he normally drives like this. Close passes are lethal and unacceptable. In the footage the Driver can be seen speeding past me less than 1 metre and he then proceeds a further 25 meters or so and surely enough Hits the cyclist with his left wing mirror...





#*The Highway Code - Rule 92*
The horn. Use only while your vehicle is moving and you need to warn other road users of your presence. Never sound your horn aggressively.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 May 2013)

Crikey 6 GoPro's but still running Sora or some such, got your priorities a bit skewed there..

Thing I hate 101 Cams, and air horns and undertakers in any mode of transport.


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2013)

what a pair of d!ckhe@ds ,driver and cycle cammer, yeah driver should have stopped but for traffic droid to undertake a cyclist by inches with a horn blaring ,i personally dont think we nead self appointed vigilante traffic cop wannabees at all , never mind one that behaves like that , and yes im well aware that he is a forum member.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2013)

Got sound now - OMFG ! I'm surprised both cyclists didn't crash !


----------



## PocketFrog (20 May 2013)

"All six cameras"

Jesus...


----------



## PK99 (20 May 2013)

roadrash said:


> what a pair of d!ckhe@ds ,driver and cycle cammer, yeah driver should have stopped *but for traffic droid** to undertake a cyclist by inches with a horn blaring* ,i personally dont think we nead self appointed vigilante traffic cop wannabees at all , never mind one that behaves like that , and yes im well aware that he is a forum member.


 

arrogant, aggressive, stupid are the more polite words i can find to describe his behavior


----------



## Cyclopathic (20 May 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> "All six cameras"
> 
> Jesus...


Aw you beat me to it but still I have to say....."All six cameras" Ye gods man. Think of the battery power alone.


----------



## Matthew_T (20 May 2013)

I loved watching that video. The look on the guys face when the pedestrian starts having a go at him. Ha!


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2013)

Fair play to the pedestrian for coming forward.


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2013)

Cool. Just what we need. Another weapons grade clownshoe on a bike...


----------



## Leodis (20 May 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> "All six cameras"
> 
> Jesus...


----------



## Cycling Dan (20 May 2013)

Reading through the comments this comes to mind.


----------



## PocketFrog (20 May 2013)

Leodis said:


>


 
8 year olds, dude...


----------



## veloevol (20 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> If Fridays commute was anything to go by, this footage is says it all. The Driver in this particular suggests he normally drives like this. Close passes are lethal and unacceptable. In the footage the Driver can be seen speeding past me less than 1 metre and he then proceeds a further 25 meters or so and surely enough Hits the cyclist with his left wing mirror...




Your YouTube comments say all are welcome to comment. Well how about unblocking me so I can comment?


----------



## Kookas (20 May 2013)

Some obnoxious replies in this thread, some suggesting the driver was innocent, or that he accepted blame - he did neither. Others even justify his driving. Did you guys actually watch the video, or are you just guessing what happened?


----------



## 4F (20 May 2013)

Driver was an idiot and good on the ped coming forward and having a go. However I would add poor cycling by the OP in the way he undertook the other cyclists with horn blaring.

and as for 6 camera's


----------



## gaz (20 May 2013)

Kookas said:


> Some obnoxious replies in this thread, some suggesting the driver was innocent, or that he accepted blame - he did neither. Others even justify his driving. Did you guys actually watch the video, or are you just guessing what happened?


Unless I skipped over someones post. I don't see anyone saying the driver was innocent, or justifying his driving.


----------



## Kookas (20 May 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Is this one of these spoof comedy shows?
> 
> I am a regular cyclist (and driver) in that part of London - and have been so for over thirty years.
> 
> ...



This whole post is basically justifying the guy and his driving, because it's 'not unusual', and manages to make the video cyclist out to be a bigger problem.

You'd rather he waited for the next lane to open up so he could pass 'safely', by which point the car would be long gone.


----------



## gaz (20 May 2013)

Kookas said:


> This whole post is basically justifying the guy and his driving, because it's 'not unusual', and manages to make the video cyclist out to be a bigger problem.
> 
> You'd rather he waited for the next lane to open up so he could pass 'safely', by which point the car would be long gone.


Saying a type of driving is not unusual is not justifying it.


----------



## Kookas (20 May 2013)

gaz said:


> Saying a type of driving is not unusual is not justifying it.



It's implying that the driving isn't a problem, which is essentially justifying it by dismissing it and then drawing attention to something far less serious i.e. the video cyclist.


----------



## PK99 (20 May 2013)

Kookas said:


> You'd rather he waited for the next lane to open up so he could pass 'safely', by which point the car would be long gone.


 
If he could not pass safely - and he did not - then yes, he should not have undertaken the two cyclists. Are you suggesting that a dangerous pass by another cyclist, risking knocking the other cyclist into the path of traffic is somehow acceptable?


----------



## gaz (20 May 2013)

Kookas said:


> It's implying that the driving isn't a problem, which is essentially justifying it by dismissing it and then drawing attention to something far less serious i.e. the video cyclist.


Read it like that if you will. I personally don't see it like that and as your original post where you implied that multiple people where saying such things, which is clearly not the case.


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> I think most people seem to have missed the fact that Traffic Droid has joined the forum and is actually the original poster for this post.
> 
> I wonder if the comments would have been so directly rude if they had realised!
> 
> TD - welcome, and I did comment on your welcome post that commuting can get worse than YouTube comments sometimes!


 I can see that already. Definitely not youtube. Most unaware of the horros suffered at the hand of a motorist that left me for dead on a quiet street on a rainy day at night...broken ribs and all that goes with it. Lucky to be alive and thats when Traffic Droid was born. But then again one could always catch a bus..lol Cheers buddy.


----------



## Kookas (20 May 2013)

PK99 said:


> If he could not pass safely - and he did not - then yes, he should not have undertaken the two cyclists. Are you suggesting that a dangerous pass by another cyclist, risking knocking the other cyclist into the path of traffic is somehow acceptable?



That would be unlikely, since on a bike you can see pretty much precisely where your handlebars are going. You don't have blind spots; your vehicle isn't much wider than you are. If you filter, then you know what I mean.

Do you make sure to give other pedestrians 1.5m when you're walking? After all, they could slip, bounce off you and fly into the road.


----------



## 4F (20 May 2013)

Kookas said:


> That would be unlikely, since on a bike you can see pretty much precisely where your handlebars are going. You don't have blind spots; your vehicle isn't much wider than you are. If you filter, then you know what I mean.
> 
> Do you make sure to give other pedestrians 1.5m when you're walking? After all, they could slip, bounce off you and fly into the road.


 
Unlikely ,are you are able to second guess what the cyclist in front of you is going to do when carrying out an undertake ? Have you a sixth sense ?


----------



## Andrew_P (20 May 2013)

Kookas said:


> That would be unlikely, since on a bike you can see pretty much precisely where your handlebars are going. You don't have blind spots; your vehicle isn't much wider than you are. If you filter, then you know what I mean.
> 
> Do you make sure to give other pedestrians 1.5m when you're walking? After all, they could slip, bounce off you and fly into the road.


Its bad enough getting overtaken by a bike in normal circumstance as it can make you jump, let alone someone undertaking while blasting a horn between the kerb etc. I can understand he was in the moment but to say it is an acceptable manoeuvre on a busy road is quite strange.

The driver was an arse, I think we all know that, but one of many similar arses..


----------



## Kookas (20 May 2013)

gaz said:


> Read it like that if you will. I personally don't see it like that and as your original post where you implied that multiple people where saying such things, which is clearly not the case.



If that is not what he's saying, then what IS he saying? Every line that brings up the driver and his crap driving finishes with something that deflects attention away from the driver and onto the video cyclist - 'because these things happen.'

And yes, there are other posts nearby which follow the same lines.


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

Kookas said:


> That would be unlikely, since on a bike you can see pretty much precisely where your handlebars are going. You don't have blind spots; your vehicle isn't much wider than you are. If you filter, then you know what I mean.
> 
> Do you make sure to give other pedestrians 1.5m when you're walking? After all, they could slip, bounce off you and fly into the road.


 lol Good answer


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

A sen


LOCO said:


> Its bad enough getting overtaken by a bike in normal circumstance as it can make you jump, let alone someone undertaking while blasting a horn between the kerb etc. I can understand he was in the moment but to say it is an acceptable manoeuvre on a busy road is quite strange.
> 
> The driver was an arse, I think we all know that, but one of many similar arses..


A sense of immidiate urgency to catch the Driver before he could get away with it. I wonder if he reported himself after that collision. Its 24 hrs after such an event took place.


----------



## gaz (20 May 2013)

Kookas said:


> If that is not what he's saying, then what IS he saying? Every line that brings up the driver and his crap driving finishes with something that deflects attention away from the driver and onto the video cyclist - 'because these things happen.'
> 
> And yes, there are other posts nearby which follow the same lines.


He said "The driving was poor-to-middling, but by no means unusual."

Quote the other posts which say the driver did nothing wrong, I'm still having a hard time seeing any.


----------



## 4F (20 May 2013)

gaz said:


> He said "The driving was poor-to-middling, but by no means unusual."
> 
> Quote the other posts which say the driver did nothing wrong, I'm still having a hard time seeing any.


 
You and me both


----------



## Leodis (20 May 2013)

I like the TD video of that female cyclist with the romantic music in the background, it was kinda stalkerish but funny.


----------



## Kookas (20 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Its bad enough getting overtaken by a bike in normal circumstance as it can make you jump, let alone someone undertaking while blasting a horn between the kerb etc. I can understand he was in the moment but to say it is an acceptable manoeuvre on a busy road is quite strange.
> 
> The driver was an arse, I think we all know that, but one of many similar arses..



He started with the horn a little soon to be fair - I would've tried to get the driver's attention after I was past the cyclists, not alongside them - but I don't agree that the move itself was as dangerous as some people suggest. He did give a warning before he came past, which she clearly reacted to.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> A sen
> 
> A sense of immidiate urgency to catch the Driver before he could get away with it. I wonder if he reported himself after that collision. Its 24 hrs after such an event took place.


 
If the cyclist was uninjured and his bike undamaged there's no need to report it. I know the driver probably doesn't know if injury or damage was caused but I don't think you do either.

I believe your motives are based on good intentions (I remember you on the tv programme) but you're going to get yourself into a bad situation sooner than later. Go ahead and record what you see, then hand that to the police or the party involved and let them follow it through.

Oh, and welcome to CC!

GC


----------



## Kookas (20 May 2013)

Mr McHenry said:


> Who was driving like a lunatic? The head cam nerd (with SIX cameras)?.. Undertaking avnother rider at speed with only an 18 inch gap..blaring horns contra to the HC. Acting like he's some kind of self apointed traffic authority..
> 
> Im always puzzled at the motivation of anyone who videos their daily commute and the goes home and makes titled YouTube posts about it.. Get a f**king life!



This post in particular wouldn't be out of place coming from the mouth of the driver's defence lawyer.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 May 2013)

If I hear a deafening horn being blasted and somebody shouting from behind me and I'm in the position of those two cyclists, I'm almost certainly going to slow and move over to the left, probably stopping. Not sure what you are finding difficult to comprehend about it being reckless...?

Her reaction was a wobble and I would say they were both extremely lucky not to be smashed up and lying in the gutter. Sh*te cycling and no mistake.

I should add that the driving was also sh*te but two wrongs....


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

Leodis said:


> I like the TD video of that female cyclist with the romantic music in the background, it was kinda stalkerish but funny.


 Thank you. TD does not stalk.. I guard ;-) lol loving this forum


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> If I hear a deafening horn being blasted and somebody shouting from behind me and I'm in the position of those two cyclists, I'm almost certainly going to slow and move over to the left, probably stopping. Not sure what you are finding difficult to comprehend about it being reckless...?
> 
> Her reaction was a wobble and I would say they were both extremely lucky not to be smashed up and lying in the gutter. Sh*te cycling and no mistake.
> 
> I should add that the driving was also sh*te but two wrongs....


 I suppose its perfectly acceptable to do nothing about anything these days? ;-)


----------



## Jezston (20 May 2013)

gaz said:


> He said "The driving was poor-to-middling, but by no means unusual."
> 
> Quote the other posts which say the driver did nothing wrong, I'm still having a hard time seeing any.


 
I think you might be forgiven for getting that impression at least as virtually all conversation has been about the cyclists behavior and what might he could have caused and virtually none about the driver and what he actually caused.


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> If the cyclist was uninjured and his bike undamaged there's no need to report it. I know the driver probably doesn't know if injury or damage was caused but I don't think you do either.
> 
> I believe your motives are based on good intentions (I remember you on the tv programme) but you're going to get yourself into a bad situation sooner than later. Go ahead and record what you see, then hand that to the police or the party involved and let them follow it through.
> 
> ...


 Thank you.


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

Jezston said:


> I think you might be forgiven for getting that impression at least as virtually all conversation has been about the cyclists behavior and what might he could have caused and virtually none about the driver and what he actually caused.


 A good observation.. I think its all an " ITIS " Thing... interesting to see views from cyclists.. unlike twitter and tube


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

Leodis said:


> It is good someone does something. I watched the video and TD was like a cyclist possesed!!
> 
> I don't think the cyclist knocked could have given a flying like but its not the point, the point is if this drive does it once he could carry on doing it and one time cause more injury.


 The Chap openly confessed thats the way he drives.. I suppose we should hug a hoodie from what I am ready here..lol Thanks anyway..
I am concerened about the road deaths and injuries I here of daily on the streets of London.. mostly injuries sustained and the sadness nobody comes forward... hardly ever


----------



## Andrew_P (20 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> I suppose its perfectly acceptable to do nothing about anything these days? ;-)


Do you mind me asking how you behaved prior to being knocked off and hurt? Did you confront drivers before your accident?


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

veloevol said:


> Your YouTube comments say all are welcome to comment. Well how about unblocking me so I can comment?


 whats your tube?


----------



## veloevol (20 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> whats your tube?



It's veloevol Mr D.


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Driving like this happens, even had an arse try to side swipe me with his Merc tonight on my way home from Wales in a CAR....


 This is very common and " Very worrying "


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

veloevol said:


> It's veloevol Mr D.


 Sometime tonight you will be able to comment.


----------



## Jezston (20 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> A good observation.. I think its all an " ITIS " Thing... interesting to see views from cyclists.. unlike twitter and tube


 
In fairness it is helpful to concede mistakes, hard as it can be to feel you're giving satisfaction to people giving you grief.

I do hope you accept undertaking another cyclist at speed while blasting a horn probably isn't a very good idea, and I'm sure you wouldn't like it happening to you, regardless of the circumstances. I understand what you were trying to do, but I think shouting "coming through on your left!" would have been a better approach. Sustaining the horn isn't really a good idea unless someone is about to cause a collision.


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Is this one of these spoof comedy shows?
> 
> I am a regular cyclist (and driver) in that part of London - and have been so for over thirty years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sittingduck (20 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> I suppose its perfectly acceptable to do nothing about anything these days? ;-)


 
The intent of your actions is doubtless commendable but their execution is liable to cause more problems, than good. Make predictable and reasonable choices when you're cycling on roads shared by lots of other folk. I don't think that's too much to ask. Good luck with your crusade and stay safe out there. Me - I'll steer well clear of Knightsbridge in the future...


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

Vigilante? Hardly. They are unseen and unknown.. so how does that make one a vigilante?
We are all individuals like you have manifested ..I am not running office so cannot rpresent you.
Safe cycling ;-)


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> The intent of your actions is doubtless commendable but their execution is liable to cause more problems, than good. Make predictable and reasonable choices when you're cycling on roads shared by lots of other folk. I don't think that's too much to ask. Good luck with your crusade and stay safe out there. Me - I'll steer well clear of Knightsbridge in the future...


 Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

Jezston said:


> In fairness it is helpful to concede mistakes, hard as it can be to feel you're giving satisfaction to people giving you grief.
> 
> I do hope you accept undertaking another cyclist at speed while blasting a horn probably isn't a very good idea, and I'm sure you wouldn't like it happening to you, regardless of the circumstances. I understand what you were trying to do, but I think shouting "coming through on your left!" would have been a better approach. Sustaining the horn isn't really a good idea unless someone is about to cause a collision.


 Indeed yes..


----------



## tadpole (20 May 2013)

Catching the bus might cause you a lot less stress. Which would, it seems, be a good thing.


----------



## Globalti (20 May 2013)

From the perspective of a driver who is IAM trained and has never had an accident - let alone knocked off a cyclist - in 40 years of driving cars, motorbikes, vans and trucks, I would say that being hooted at aggressively rather than just as a warning simply angers me. I'm always willing to admit to a mistake but not when someone gets arsey with me.


----------



## veloevol (20 May 2013)

Globalti said:


> From the perspective of a driver who is IAM trained and has never had an accident - let along knocked off a cyclist - in 40 years of driving cars, motorbikes, vans and trucks, I would say that being hooted at aggressively rather than just as a warning simply angers me. I'm always wiling to admit to a mistake but not when someone gets arsey with me.



That's one reason I retired my air horn.


----------



## TheJDog (20 May 2013)

Kookas said:


> Do you make sure to give other pedestrians 1.5m when you're walking? After all, they could slip, bounce off you and fly into the road.


 
I know I am very careful around other pedestrians when negotiating around them at the edges of footpaths on a busy road.


----------



## Mange-tout (20 May 2013)

To get back to the original theme which was meant to be the car driver's extremely poor, reckless and selfish driving, I hope being stopped by a 'vigilante' might just have pricked this @ricks conscience after all. 

Perhaps he is a safer guy on the roads today? If he hadn't been chased down, horns blaring or not , by TrafficDroid, today or tomorrow might be the day when he doesn't just clip someone's hand but has their whole body under his wheels. I feel kind of sorry for the guy - I bet he was shook up by the whole thing and whilst not admitting anything on camera (even having the cheek to straighten his mirror) I have a feeling he is secretly ashamed of his driving and a better driver today for it. Or maybe that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Matthew_T (20 May 2013)

Having a horn and wearing cameras is acceptable, but it is how you use them that matters.

I have learnt that it is just a bit pointless uploading everything that I see or happens to me because it wont make people think any better of me. As a result, I upload the things that I enjoy on my rides and only upload bad driving once a month in a compilation. It gets me to focus more on the enjoyments of cycling rather than the dangers.

I think all helmet cammers should take note of this and try to enforce this method in their own uploading of videos. TD does this to an extent where he meets numerous people in London but he also uploads quite a lot of "driving minors". E.g. Stopping in the ASL, it annoys us all but lecturing the people wont always help.

Safety is paramount.


----------



## Globalti (20 May 2013)

The funny thing about unloading these videos to Youtube is that people must believe there's a Police officer somewhere who's got time to sit and view them! Do they imagine the driver is going to be shamed or prosecuted? They're deluding themselves; it's just petty revenge.

If you really want to make life awkward for bad drivers you have to have the balls to ring the Police non-emergency number and ask to make a report of dangerous driving. Lancashire Police encourage us to report speeders in our street and reports are logged on the PNC. This helps the Police to build up a picture of the driver and if there are reports the vehicle is likely to be stopped next time it's seen by a patrol car equipped with ANPR. More than three separate reports earns the driver a home visit; by using this method we've dealt with two habitual speeders in our street.

The number in Lancashire is 0845 1 25 35 45.


----------



## Trickedem (20 May 2013)

Welcome #TrafficDroid your tweets and youtube channel amuse me.


----------



## gaz (20 May 2013)

Globalti said:


> The funny thing about unloading these videos to Youtube is that people must believe there's a Police officer somewhere who's got time to sit and view them! Do they imagine the driver is going to be shamed or prosecuted? They're deluding themselves; it's just petty revenge.
> 
> If you really want to make life awkward for bad drivers you have to have the balls to ring the Police non-emergency number and ask to make a report of dangerous driving. Lancashire Police encourage us to report speeders in our street and reports are logged on the PNC. This helps the Police to build up a picture of the driver and if there are reports the vehicle is likely to be stopped next time it's seen by a patrol car equipped with ANPR. More than three separate reports earns the driver a home visit; by using this method we've dealt with two habitual speeders in our street.
> 
> The number in Lancashire is 0845 1 25 35 45.


Depends where you are. In London there is


----------



## Boris Bajic (20 May 2013)

Kookas said:


> *This whole post is basically justifying the guy and his driving*, because it's 'not unusual', and manages to make the video cyclist out to be a bigger problem.
> 
> *You'd rather he waited for the next lane to open up* so he could pass 'safely', by which point the car would be long gone.


 
Kookas, I do not justify the driver's actions. I have re-read my post and I do not even come close. If it helps to clarify the matter, I condemn his driving. For that part of West London, I find it poor-to-middling. I lived for a few years just south of HP Avenue and I still cycle those roads often. I do not find the driving unusual. I was driving that very section on Sunday (coming home from The Tate and other London sights). I was cut up several times between The Palace and Harrods. Those roads are the home of freakshow driving and have been for decades. These things do happen. I do not seek to justify the driving and nor does that phrase suggest I do.

In reply to your second paragraph, I'd rather he hadn't confronted the driver at all. Certainly the way he chose to do it looked like a rush of blood which may or may not have been influenced by the multitude of cameras he uses. The OP seems to enjoy intervening and (as shown on the telly programme) uses a near-death experience to justify it. Several broken ribs and damaged shoulders over the decades have not tempted me to behave similarly.

I see the behaviour displayed by the OP as something approaching roadwarrior vigilantism. I find it embarrassing and I believe most road users I know would either condemn it or laugh out loud at it (or both).

More disturbing still, he thought it worthy of sharing with others. I'm not surprised that his actions have the support of some on these pages. I embrace differences of opinion, even when the other party is wrong.


----------



## jarlrmai (20 May 2013)

Describe the solution to me


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2013)

Personally I wouldn't bother riding with one camera, let alone six, but I can understand why some folk do it.

What I don't understand is why someone thinks they're doing good by blaring an unreasonably loud horn, cycling like an idiot and then aggressively confronting someone about a mistake they have made.


----------



## Globalti (20 May 2013)

If the OP carries on confronting motorists in that way he might not be so lucky next time; a driver might get out with a baseball bat and do some damage to him and his bike. What the OP seems to have missed is that cars are sacrosanct territory to their drivers and people don't take kindly to being approached or threatened when in their cars. It only takes one nutter.


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2013)

Globalti said:


> If the OP carries on confronting motorists in that way he might not be so lucky next time; a driver might get out with a baseball bat and do some damage to him and his bike. What the OP seems to have missed is that cars are sacrosanct territory to their drivers and people don't take kindly to being approached or threatened when in their cars. It only takes one nutter.


 
Not limited to car drivers either! I'd be raging if he chased me down with his stupid klaxon.


----------



## Melonfish (20 May 2013)

This is cycle droid - a pretend cycle cop injured in the line of duty. Now a police troublemaker, he's been recruited for a top secret government mission to ride Street Hawk - an all-terrain noise bicycle designed to fight urban crime. Capable of incredible noises up to three hundred decibels , and immense camera footage. Only one man, federal agent Norman Tuttle, knows cycle droids true identity. The man. The machine. Street Hawk.
(queue tangerine dream theme song)


----------



## Hip Priest (20 May 2013)

I feel for the poor cyclist who suffered a terrible overtake from the Mondeo man, only to receive another terrible overtake from TrafficDroid.


----------



## addictfreak (20 May 2013)

Six cameras on his bike.

Get a life!


----------



## dodd82 (20 May 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newsvideo/10025244/Van-driver-caught-on-video-attacking-cyclist.html

Reacting aggressively will, in my opinion, serve to increase the chances of a situation like this. (not saying it was deserved by the way)

Easier said than done, of course, but whilst I have had the occasional feeling of anger, I have never chased down a driver in this manner.

Be careful out there and try not to do something that you'll later regret!


----------



## BentMikey (20 May 2013)

I'd be the first to admit I'm sometimes uncomfortable with the way Traffic Droid talks to errant motorists. OTOH, if I were in a crash and someone were to come past, I'm pretty sure I'd want it to be TD, or Gaz or Clarion or someone like them. I know they'd help me and do their best rather than ride off and not give a fck.


----------



## Leodis (20 May 2013)

I have just watched it again and I think what TD did was pretty good. The driver seemed to think waving to someone after the event whilst driving away is acceptable? Drivers like that need reporting, they will continue to think it is ok and one day a slight distraction and he has knocked someone over and left them with more than a bruised elbow.

I do think 6 cams and the air thingy is over the top but it served a purpose.


----------



## Hip Priest (20 May 2013)

BentMikey said:


> I'd be the first to admit I'm sometimes uncomfortable with the way Traffic Droid talks to errant motorists. OTOH, if I were in a crash and someone were to come past, I'm pretty sure I'd want it to be TD, or Gaz or Clarion or someone like them. I know they'd help me and do their best rather than ride off and not give a ***.


 
He could've helped by calmly approaching the cyclist and informing them that he had the incident on camera, along with the registration plate. Driving or riding recklessly in pursuit of another road user can surely not be condoned by anyone.

It was road rage, pure & simple, and someone could've been hurt.


----------



## ManiaMuse (20 May 2013)

Life is too short for this s**t.

Take a chill pill, you'll live longer.


----------



## fozy tornip (20 May 2013)

Nobody likes an uppity cycle-cammer.


----------



## Matthew_T (20 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2463460, member: 30090"]Could have been worse. I just hope droid that you've taken some of the *advice offered* on this thread as *constructive criticism*.[/quote]
That is exactly what it isnt. Whenever there is a video posted on this forums the same people reply with very nonconstructive criticism. It absolutely sickens me that we have cheerful pages such as the Welcome Mat and the Cafe and yet Commuting is full of very uptight, up-their-own-arses people saying the same things over and over again. If you want to say something pointless, do in in the comments of the video where that comment can be deleted by the poster, not on here where it should be a friendly community where good advice is given.
Things like "get rid of the cameras" and "you were at fault there" is not being constructive or helpful. It just makes the person feel bad for no real reason.


----------



## PK99 (20 May 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Things like "get rid of the cameras" and "you were at fault there" is not being constructive or helpful. It just makes the person feel bad for no real reason.


 


both of those can be very constructive comments!

the first "... or you will put yourself in danger by harassing random drivers"

the second (as in many of yours!) ".... you have much to learn"


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Whenever there is a video posted on this forums the same people reply with very nonconstructive criticism..


 
That's not true. There's a video on the front page of Commuting with the title 'Am I Over-reacting?' which has been favourably commented on because it was a genuine incident of concern.

The driving was poor in this video, but so was the cycling and the reaction, which is what has (I assume) annoyed others. The reason it's so frustrating is that this sort of video does nothing to help road relations between different users, and makes cyclists look like over-zealous hypocrites.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 May 2013)

What's the point in posting it on a forum if you don't think it should be commented upon? Am I missing something here...? Just upload it to Youtube and leave it there without mentioning it in this forum, if you don't want CC'ers to make remarks upon it. Jeez, this thread has reminds me why I don't come into the Commuting section.


----------



## Boris Bajic (20 May 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> . *Whenever there is a video posted on this forums the same people reply with very nonconstructive criticism.* It absolutely sickens me that we have cheerful pages such as the Welcome Mat and the Cafe and yet Commuting is full of very uptight, up-their-own-arses people saying the same things over and over again.
> Things like "get rid of the cameras" and "you were at fault there" is not being constructive or helpful. It just makes the person feel bad for no real reason.


 
I am one of those who has criticised this video, some of yours and one or two others (the squeakyJock who gave Road Tax lectures).

However, I have been strongly supportive of videos posted by BlackPanther, BentMikey and others. I am a strong supporter of Gaz's Youtube stuff.

I wrote positively about the terrifying video when Squeaky Jock (see above) nearly got side-swiped by an artic on a roundabout.

But... If there is behaviour like that shown by the OP in this thread, it seems perfectly reasonable to say that it appears unacceptable, unbalanced, a grotesque over-reaction and a monstrous ego trip if that is how it comes across after careful reflection. This is only the Internet and we may all be wrong. I will be interested to see if the Police take any action against the driver. 

I found the undertaking move questionable. I found the use of the horn almost comically zealous (smacking of a Police Wannabe) and the attitude taken with the driver overbearing and pompous. The response by the OP seems the very antithesis of proportional, which seems to fit his MO in other confrontations. 

In some of your posts, you were advised by many (I among them) that this is a mad world full of mad people and that it was best to pick your battles with care. I think you received a lot of very constructive criticism. You've even said yourself that you've calmed down. I think there is a place for these responses.

If you disagree, I think we can accommodate that.


----------



## mr_cellophane (20 May 2013)

His knowledge of the Highway Code is uncanny.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4gXaq0fmzk


----------



## gaz (20 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2463626, member: 1314"]Droid - I posted about you on the thread about the Road Wars documentary. I observed then that you don't seem to enjoy your cycling, and therefore I felt sorry for you. I also observed that a friend, or friends, should help you out. I'm no professional in these things but whatever demons you have that is making you over-react need to be dealt with.

By the way, you're more then welcome to come to our London CC Commuters curry night - which is held regularly in, er, Tooting![/quote]
regularly? Are you not inviting me now! *HUMPH*


----------



## mr_cellophane (20 May 2013)

BentMikey said:


> I'd be the first to admit I'm sometimes uncomfortable with the way Traffic Droid talks to errant motorists. OTOH, if I were in a crash and someone were to come past, I'm pretty sure I'd want it to be TD, or Gaz or Clarion or someone like them. I know they'd help me and do their best rather than ride off and not give a ***.


I would have helped, but as you've not mentioned me, it would obviously be unwelcome. So FU


----------



## mr_cellophane (20 May 2013)

gaz said:


> regularly? Are you not inviting me now! *HUMPH*


At least Mikey wants you


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2013)

Interesting. If the Droid had pulled that undertake on a FNRttC, he'd have got a bit more than the Eyebrow of Disapproval. And I hate Airzounds. And zealotry isnt my thing. Nor is paternalism. But... I cant help liking him. I'm impressed with the way he put the driver on the spot, and unlike the folk who see aggression in his demeanour, I think he comes across as a good-humoured sort of cove. He's created a character, and perhaps become a little bit too seduced by its superhero tendencies, but as fictions go, the Droid is a good one.

The driving was dangerous and abysmal. Boris might be factually correct to get all Tom Jones about it, but doesn't seem to have any answers about how we get to a situation where it _is_ unusual for motorists deliberately to endanger vulnerable road users whenever the fancy takes them. I reckon that a talking to by the Droid might just make them think before doing it again. I've chased drivers down for close passes before (without the cameras, the undertaking, the horn and the pseudo-official demeanour), and my experience is that it is worth doing. As long as you resist the urge to shout and swear at them. Sometimes drivers are apologetic, sometimes defensive, and sometimes furious, but what they almost always are, to my immense gratification, is afraid. Of little ol' me! Your mum was right about bullies - they are always cowards who can only do what they do because they feel more powerful - anything that disrupts that power dynamic is getting somewhere.


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2463552, member: 30090"]It's constructive, his initial reaction of wanting to after the motorist whilst honourable was aggressive and he could have caused an incident.[/quote]well put.


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

theclaud said:


> Interesting. If the Droid had pulled that undertake on a FNRttC, he'd have got a bit more than the Eyebrow of Disapproval. And I hate Airzounds. And zealotry isnt my thing. Nor is paternalism. But... I cant help liking him. I'm impressed with the way he put the driver on the spot, and unlike the folk who see aggression in his demeanour, I think he comes across as a good-humoured sort of cove. He's created a character, and perhaps become a little bit too seduced by its superhero tendencies, but as fictions go, the Droid is a good one.
> 
> The driving was dangerous and abysmal. Boris might be factually correct to get all Tom Jones about it, but doesn't seem to have any answers about how we get to a situation where it _is_ unusual for motorists deliberately to endanger vulnerable road users whenever the fancy takes them. I reckon that a talking to by the Droid might just make them think before doing it again. I've chased drivers down for close passes before (without the cameras, the undertaking, the horn and the pseudo-official demeanour), and my experience is that it is worth doing. As long as you resist the urge to shout and swear at them. Sometimes drivers are apologetic, sometimes defensive, and sometimes furious, but what they almost always are, to my immense gratification, is afraid. Of little ol' me! Your mum was right about bullies - they are always cowards who can only do what they do because they feel more powerful - anything that disrupts that power dynamic is getting somewhere.


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

Brilliant. What can I say. I apologise to the cyclist I undertook. I apologise for being concerned for my fellow cyclists well being and welfare. I felt the duty to catch the Driver as I was surprised he didn't stop. It was a hasty but firm decision to commence pursuit. Maybe I should have chased him and got away. Anyways thank you. Criticisms are welcome..constructively of course.


----------



## J.Primus (20 May 2013)

Why do you keep quoting people's posts in their entirety without replying? We've already read it the first time.


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2013)

J.Primus said:


> Why do you keep quoting people's posts in their entirety without replying? We've already read it the first time.



He's just getting used to the forum. Cut him a bit of slack.


----------



## J.Primus (20 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> Brilliant. What can I say. I apologise to the cyclist I undertook. I apologise for being concerned for my fellow cyclists well being and welfare. I felt the duty to catch the Driver as I was surprised he didn't stop. It was a hasty but firm decision to commence pursuit. Maybe I should have chased him and got away. Anyways thank you. Criticisms are welcome..constructively of course.


If you undertook me at speed with your thumb on an airzound my first thought would not be 'there goes a man concerned about my wellbeing and welfare'


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

theclaud said:


> He's just getting used to the forum. Cut him a bit of slack.


 just a matter of time


----------



## PK99 (20 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> Brilliant. What can I say. I apologise to the cyclist I undertook. I apologise for being concerned for my fellow cyclists well being and welfare. I felt the duty to catch the Driver as I was surprised he didn't stop. It was a hasty but firm decision to commence pursuit. Maybe I should have chased him and got away. Anyways thank you. Criticisms are welcome..constructively of course.


 

the video showed that you were clearly not concerned for your fellow cyclists welfare - you put them at risk by a dangerous horn blaring undertake, you concern was in meeting - at any cost - your misconceived duty to chase down a driver whose number plate you had already recorded.

this is definitely not a constructive criticism - you are a self obsessed maniac


----------



## J.Primus (20 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2463715, member: 30090"]Maybe so but for the 'greater good'? TC is right, ye old power dynamic needs a slap every now and then.[/quote]
Call me selfish but I don't really fancy getting knocked off my bike for the greater good. If I want to put myself in danger for the greater good that's one thing but I don't get to make that decision for other people.


----------



## Risex4 (20 May 2013)

You know what? I'm having a change of heart. 

I used to be quite critical of cammers but now I'm slowly coming around to a "more power to them" attitude; largely because - whether I personally agree with their methods - they are at the vanguard of promoting a discussion which is becoming slightly more pressing by the day. 

Firstly, it promotes discussion among fellow cyclists about how to ride safely and road awareness at the very least, and normally also how to best deal with this kind of confrontation. But more importantly it is slowly cranking up the debate on road safety itself.

I don't mean this as a foster of the "us against them" mentality, but no matter our own inwards criticisms of each other on how cyclist x has dealt with situation y, we are still collectively the vulnerable road group. 

Maybe it is I, who is rather insular on the bike and brushes off close passes and poor driving with a mutter and a very occasional Rear View Mirror Death Stare, who would never dream of chasing down a driver for the benefit of "road-side education", who feels the best attitude to display is more inclined towards an "I survived, I can't be arsed to reason with a moron so let it be" lean, that is being selfish and counter-productive to the wider "problem".

Or maybe that whole paragraph is bull-hockey.

But I fear that one day - and I take absolutely no relish in making this prediction - one of these clips will be uploaded from a helmet who's prior occupant is no longer with us, the debate will go nuclear, and then all these little snipits we've had (whilst seemingly almost 'trivial' right now) will just add weight and momentum to the argument. 

I may not agree with a lot of the "vigilantes" methods, but one day I may just personally be thankful that they've done so.


----------



## Gary E (20 May 2013)

I think they should market an Air-zound (or whatever it's called) that makes a Nee-Nar sound and if you put some blue filter paper over one of those flashing white LED lights it'd complete the effect 
Nobody is arguing that things need to be done to make cycling safer (both by drivers and cyclist) but Jesus all the guy needs now is a cape!
The words "Not in my name" spring to mind.
Sorry TC, I'm sure your intentions are good but I think you're doing as much harm as good


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

PK99 said:


> the video showed that you were clearly not concerned for your fellow cyclists welfare - you put them at risk by a dangerous horn blaring undertake, you concern was in meeting - at any cost - your misconceived duty to chase down a driver whose number plate you had already recorded.
> 
> this is definitely not a constructive criticism - you are a self obsessed maniac


 That's a first..lol


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2463724, member: 1314"]What's your regular commuting route, 'droid?[/quote]
it varies on what I have to do.. anything from 20 to 35 miles these days


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2463979, member: 1314"]Both ways? You ever come south of the river? I don't really tend to associate with Narf Lhandeners you see...[/quote] Sometimes go North, West or south.. It was very tough in the South.. a bit daunting am afraid


----------



## TrafficDroid (20 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2463983, member: 1314"]You do any social riding outside commuting?[/quote] I did the " I bike London Thing " its long.. but too many stops and blackboard time.. felt like school.
Anyways loving the critical Mass thing.. all ages and all kinds of cyclists.
I am doing the naked Bike Ride 8th Of June.


----------



## TrafficDroid (21 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2464000, member: 1314"]You've got balls.[/quote] Gosh.. I hope so...lol


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> Gosh.. I hope so...lol


http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/world-naked-bike-ride-do-i-have-the-balls.124268/
Two doing that one, with no balls!


----------



## GrasB (21 May 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> That is exactly what it isnt. Whenever there is a video posted on this forums the same people reply with very nonconstructive criticism. It absolutely sickens me that we have cheerful pages such as the Welcome Mat and the Cafe and yet Commuting is full of very uptight, up-their-own-arses people saying the same things over and over again. If you want to say something pointless, do in in the comments of the video where that comment can be deleted by the poster, not on here where it should be a friendly community where good advice is given.
> Things like "get rid of the cameras" and "you were at fault there" is not being constructive or helpful. It just makes the person feel bad for no real reason.


Problem is most posts are starting with "Look at this idiot motorist!" type phrasings. You then watch the video to see the cyclist look like an idiot & be the maker of their own problem. The problem is the OP has put a very aggressive message that they were in the right & the other person was in the wrong. This automatically is going to make people negative if they see that the OP was actually the idiot.

Two recent posts where people have asked "Did I do anything wrong?" style questions have been much more positive. It's much easier to give constructive input into a thread like that as the OP has started from a neutral position of questioning their own reactions & the actions of others around them.

In this case it was a 'hu?' at the initial rear view then. "Oh FFS!" as TD made a complete ass of him self by intimidating the poor cyclist for the second time, intentional or not it still is very intimidating having a horn like that blaring out for a long period. By this point I just stopped the video, I didn't want to know what happened because from that starting point it's only likely to go down hill very quickly.


----------



## Leodis (21 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2464000, member: 1314"]You've got balls.[/quote]

Maybe not after the ride.

Imagine a naked driod chasing you downt he street with his air horn going... I am sure that will learn them.

Not sure about all this criticism, I would rather have TD behind be cycling rather than someone who just watches and cycles past which is usually the case. A hit and run driver who was caught and confessed to leaving the scene and then tries to justify his action by blaming a cyclist, I see no mention of the ped who caught up and also had a go at him, why are you not having a go at him? Fear is all it is, the what if.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> I am doing the naked Bike Ride 8th Of June.


 
Just make sure you dont turn on you "Droid reaction" camera. Going over a pothole might knock it out of position and we dont want that!


----------



## TrafficDroid (21 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> Problem is most posts are starting with "Look at this idiot motorist!" type phrasings. You then watch the video to see the cyclist look like an idiot & be the maker of their own problem. The problem is the OP has put a very aggressive message that they were in the right & the other person was in the wrong. This automatically is going to make people negative if they see that the OP was actually the idiot.
> 
> Two recent posts where people have asked "Did I do anything wrong?" style questions have been much more positive. It's much easier to give constructive input into a thread like that as the OP has started from a neutral position of questioning their own reactions & the actions of others around them.
> 
> In this case it was a 'hu?' at the initial rear view then. "Oh FFS!" as TD made a complete ass of him self by intimidating the poor cyclist for the second time, intentional or not it still is very intimidating having a horn like that blaring out for a long period. By this point I just stopped the video, I didn't want to know what happened because from that starting point it's only likely to go down hill very quickly.


----------



## TrafficDroid (21 May 2013)

Intimidating the other cyclist? well well. Say no more. And as for idiot cyclist.. thats as far as you can stretch laterally.


----------



## TrafficDroid (21 May 2013)

Leodis said:


> Maybe not after the ride.
> 
> Imagine a naked driod chasing you downt he street with his air horn going... I am sure that will learn them.
> 
> Not sure about all this criticism, I would rather have TD behind be cycling rather than someone who just watches and cycles past which is usually the case. A hit and run driver who was caught and confessed to leaving the scene and then tries to justify his action by blaming a cyclist, I see no mention of the ped who caught up and also had a go at him, why are you not having a go at him? Fear is all it is, the what if.


 I will be fully clothed in sheep skin. Dont want to show my Man boobs and plantain ..lol


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> I will be fully clothed in sheep skin. Dont want to show my Man boobs and plantain ..lol


 
Lovely, you've just put me off plantain now...


GC


----------



## GrasB (21 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> Intimidating the other cyclist? well well. Say no more. And as for idiot cyclist.. thats as far as you can stretch laterally.


Your intentions should be applauded. It was after all an active intervention with a motorists over dangerous driving resulting in a collision then failure to stop. Unfortunately you committed to undertaking a cyclist, at speed. Then at 2:01, when you've not even passed them, your blare your horn & keep it held down for the entire undertake. This is intimidating regardless of your intent, especially when combined with a close undertake.

The actions you took were dangerous & intimidatory towards other road users around you, even if it was not yojur intention to do so. If I had been subjected to that you wouldn't have been dealing with the motorist... you'd have been dealing with *very* aggravated me.

Oh, I didn't refer to anyone being an idiot cyclist in *this* incident.


----------



## dodd82 (21 May 2013)

Have now watched the whole video.

If you do decide to 'take on the world' and inform people of their mistakes, I think you could do so more constructively.

You kept shouting things, but they didn't really serve a purpose.

Everytime the driver commented that the cyclist was moving around, or claimed he had given enough room, was an opportunity for you to calmly advise him as to how much room he should leave, to prevent situations like this occuring.

From your videos it seems that you accelerate when an incident happens in an effort to catch the 'offender', but then proceed shout things like 'what are you doing', rather than asking for more room or explaining why it was dangerous.

That's my penny's worth anyway.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 May 2013)

It's a real shame that the incredibly poor standard of driving on many of Britains overcrowded roads leads many cyclists to feel so intimidated and threatened as to ride with a camera (me included now). If drivers calmed down, drove in accordance with the highway code and had some respect for human life hedcams would disappear.

In my opinion the way to ride with a hedcam is to forget it's on. Just click it on and ride as usual, then delete the footage unless there is an incident. Riding being consciously aware of the camera all the time just messes with your head and your enjoyment of the ride, at which point the motorists have won.

I don't ride in London however, and I can well imagine how threatened London cyclists often feel in heavy traffic.


----------



## hennbell (21 May 2013)

There is some truly shameful behavior going on in this forum, and I do not mean by the OP.


----------



## Mugshot (21 May 2013)

hennbell said:


> There is some truly shameful behavior going on in this forum, and I do not mean by the OP.


You're right, it feels as though some posters have been waiting for this opportunity to vent their spleen at the OP, it's not big and it's not clever.


----------



## Jezston (21 May 2013)

Mugshot said:


> You're right, it feels as though some posters have been waiting for this opportunity to vent their spleen at the OP, it's not big and it's not clever.


 
Quite, and I find it particularly alarming when some of it is coming from and/or 'like'd by forum staff.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2465400, member: 30090"]I
I think thats being a bit harsh on the mods. They have a right to an opinion like everyone else on here. You can always report them if you feel the need.[/quote]


The mods have a relatively light touch and let folk say within reason what they think. We all have an opinion. Jez just has a bee in his bonnet. We are also not staff and do this job for free to keep the forum running, and we are all major contributors of advice.

I personally think some cammers go to far for confrontation. The horn blasting from behind the cyclist is bad. Bet they shat themselves. That's no normal airzound. Bet they thought a truck was on them.


----------



## J.Primus (21 May 2013)

hennbell said:


> There is some truly shameful behavior going on in this forum, and I do not mean by the OP.


You're right. We should be encouraging and supporting people cycling dangerously! How rude of us to take exception to it.


----------



## glenn forger (21 May 2013)

hennbell said:


> There is some truly shameful behavior going on in this forum, and I do not mean by the OP.


 

Agreed, there was a nasty whiff of racism about the now deleted posts. If people have nothing constructive to say then keep quiet, TD's done nothing to warrant personal abuse.


----------



## J.Primus (21 May 2013)

Jezston said:


> Quite, and I find it particularly alarming when some of it is coming from and/or 'like'd by forum staff.


Yeah how dare they have an opinion after giving their free time to keep this forum running properly.


----------



## J.Primus (21 May 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Agreed, there was a nasty whiff of racism about the now deleted posts. If people have nothing constructive to say then keep quiet, TD's done nothing to warrant personal abuse.


If there has been some nasty posts that have been deleted before I read them I take back my snarky comment above. I'm just going off what's there now.


----------



## gilespargiter (22 May 2013)

I think this thread is hilarious in a very sad kind of way. It exactly demonstrates why the roads are the way they are. What else do you expect or think you will ever get, when a load of neurotic excitable monkeys full of their own self importance interact?

What we need to exercise is mutual respect, patience, understanding and good manners. I put it to you all that that is the only way we will ever have safe roads.


----------



## Boris Bajic (22 May 2013)

This thread has run to several pages now and views have been mixed. I'm quite strongly with gilespargiter above. It may be my age, but I find I rub along quite nicely with most other road users and most are courteous and skilled.

Many of those who've been slightly dismayed or aghast at the behaviour of the OP and the embracing of that mindset by others will (like me) be regular riders on the roads shown. We are not watching disapprovingly from some distant planet. These are our roads and we see the same unusual, selfish or dangerous behaviour by other road users daily.

My children (all teens) now ride roads all over London and the Three Counties; I have something of myself and my hopes invested in the future of the UK's roads. Many other CC regulars are the parents of keen cyclists. It can alter one's perspective.

I'd rather they didn't have to cycle around drivers of the type shown in these clips, but I'd also rather they didn't have to ride in the vicinity of self-appointed Highway Policemen who sprint, hoot, yell, stop traffic and generally seem to get a thrill out of using the streets as a Theatre of Unilateral Justice they can beam across the Internet.

There seems to be a strong minority view that the behaviour displayed by the OP is somehow a noble, Batman-like struggle for justice against a tide of civic indifference and dangerous driving. To me it smacks more of a man who misses the dreams, the toys and the moral simplicity of childhood. It disturbs me. I may be wrong.

If any of my children behaved as the OP did (but they wouldn't) I'd be strongly tempted to take their bicycles from them for a week (but I couldn't).


----------



## TrafficDroid (22 May 2013)

Good Morning,

I have just been advised by the Police that they have officially given a Police Warning to the Driver involved in the Knightsbbridge Incident. They cannot charge as the Cyclist Involved did not come forward. I am happy with this as we now have one Driver with his proverbial Red Card to ease his foot off the gas pedal. I would in future I ensure stop to assist any cyclist and help to bring Justice.
I am happy with the Result.


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2013)

@TrafficDroid
I am going to merge this with your other thread about the incident.
No point having 2 threads running about it.


----------



## TrafficDroid (22 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @TrafficDroid
> I am going to merge this with your other thread about the incident.
> No point having 2 threads running about it.


 Thank you very much for that.. forgive me as I am still learning how to use this site..phew!


----------



## glenn forger (22 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have just been advised by the Police that they have officially given a Police Warning to the Driver involved in the Knightsbbridge Incident. They cannot charge as the Cyclist Involved did not come forward. I am happy with this as we now have one Driver with his proverbial Red Card to ease his foot off the gas pedal. I would in future I ensure stop to assist any cyclist and help to bring Justice.
> I am happy with the Result.


 
I'm not sure what a Police Warning is, but well done. His card's marked.


----------



## TrafficDroid (22 May 2013)

glenn forger said:


> I'm not sure what a Police Warning is, but well done. His card's marked.


 If he does it again within a specidied period and if reported by anyone else or his Registeration flags up..then his vehicle will be seized


----------



## glenn forger (22 May 2013)

Oh, a Section 59?


----------



## glenn forger (22 May 2013)

They get a warning first, the car isn't just seized after one incident.


----------



## gaz (22 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> If he does it again within a specidied period and if reported by anyone else or his Registeration flags up..then his vehicle will be seized


So he got a section 59? Roadsafe would be specific about the section 59. otherwise it's just logged on their system for records which is looked at if similar happens.


glenn forger said:


> They get a warning first, the car isn't just seized after one incident.


The issue of a section 59 can be classed as a warning.


----------



## glenn forger (22 May 2013)

I know, I was replying to a post that's been deleted.


----------



## glenn forger (22 May 2013)

I know, I was replying to a post that's been deleted.


----------



## lejogger (22 May 2013)

I feel a little conflicted watching this, and I still don't know what my real opinion is.

Imagine witnessing a motorist knock down a fellow cyclist leaving them in the gutter. Would you belt it after them to try and ensure the offender was brought to justice?
Or imagine witnessing an urchin on the high street grab a young girl's handbag, knock her to the ground and sprint off. Would you sprint after them to try and ensure the offender was brought to justice?

Now imagine witnessing a motorist brush a cyclist but causing no real damage? Would you belt it after them to try and ensure the offender was brought to justice?
Or imagine witnessing an urchin on the high street rudely barge a young girl's shoulder and sprint off. Would you sprint after them to try and ensure the offender was brought to justice?

I'm not sure what the right and wrong answer to any of these questions are, if indeed there are any right or wrong answers.

I believe that for some here, maybe a lot, the answer to all 4 questions would be a resounding 'No'.

I think for me possibly on occasion, and for some of the rest of you, the answer would be 'Yes' to the first two only.

I imagine that the OP would answer 'Yes' to all 4.

Does that make him Noble? Brave? a Vigilante? Idiotic? Careless? 

What does that make any of us? I'm not sure I know or would like to answer.

I think if a policeman were here he would say that the public should never make it their own duty to ensure that justice is served, and warn about the risks of such actions going pearshaped.

At the same time, members of the public have been applauded and given 'hero' status for occasions when they have stood up for themselves and others.

Maybe TD just wants to stand up for 'us' like a noble bully protector?
Maybe he wants to be lauded as a hero?

I don't have any answers, but these are my thoughts.


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2013)

I think if a policeman were here he would say that the public should never make it their own duty to ensure that justice is served, and warn about the risks of such actions going pearshaped.

i would be interested to hear cyclechats resident police officers oppinions.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 May 2013)

I had asked earlier if TD behaved like this prior to his accident, I suspect he didn't and I suspect that's why I didn't get an answer. I also said he was clearly "caught in the moment" and I would add he clearly has a lot of empathy for other cyclists.

But I really think TD needs to ease the cloak which is being used to protect him from the demons of his accident the persona the high level of equipment the confrontations are all leading to further problems for TD, if nothing else it must be pretty stressful and TD to his credit doesn't seem to filter the people he confronts which makes it even scarier!

My tuppence worth


----------



## hennbell (22 May 2013)

J.Primus said:


> You're right. We should be encouraging and supporting people cycling dangerously! How rude of us to take exception to it.


 
You can keep your sarcasm, it is not required.

But if you choose to focus on *encouragement and support you are headed in the right direction.*
No one is expecting you to support poor behavior. What has been going on in this tread has little to do with support can encouragement, quite the opposite has taken place.


----------



## J.Primus (22 May 2013)

hennbell said:


> You can keep your sarcasm, it is not required.
> 
> But if you choose to focus on *encouragement and support you are headed in the right direction.*
> No one is expecting you to support poor behavior. What has been going on in this tread has little to do with support can encouragement, quite the opposite has taken place.



Plenty of people have tried to point out he is endangering himself and others and he clearly doesn't want to know. Also this isn't a support group, if you post videos here of yourself cycling recklessly you are going to get called on it and rightly so.


----------



## J.Primus (22 May 2013)

As a wise man once said. 

'You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it stop undertaking people whilst blasting an airzound if it thinks it's batman.'


----------



## Sittingduck (22 May 2013)




----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 May 2013)

J.Primus said:


> As a wise man once said.
> 
> 'You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it stop undertaking people whilst blasting an airzound if it thinks it's batman.'


You just had to put that mental image in our heads, didn't you?


----------

